# Eukanuba vs Nutro



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Which do you feel is the better brand of dog food from the two?

Gizmo eats Nutro..and Roxy eats Eukanuba since it's what her breeder fed her.

I've been thinking about switching Giz over to Eukanuba..but that's only if it's a better brand..if not, I will probably switch Rox to Nutro when it's time to do the switch to adult food.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Nutro has had several recalls. I don't trust it, myself.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I know of more people that like Nutro than Eukanuba but what Pai said about Nutro recalls would have me worried.


----------



## lightforce18 (May 6, 2009)

If I could only choose from those two id pick eukanuba.


----------



## SpiritSong (May 24, 2008)

Between the two, I would pick Eukanuba.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't trust Nutro. Have you considered any other foods?


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Neither......I just got our new puppy off of Eukanuba. She a Willie both, are on Taste of the Wild, Pacific. JMO!


----------



## lshean (Jan 6, 2009)

I would stay clear of Nutro.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Both midgrade and the same quality ingredients IMO.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

lucygoose said:


> Neither......I just got our new puppy off of Eukanuba. She a Willie both, are on Taste of the Wild, Pacific. JMO!


I've never seen, nor heard of this one. We don't have a huge selection out here..and I probably won't switch Roxy's food until it's time for adult food. Giz's tummy is sensitive. The normal adult chow always gave him diarrhea, so we switched to Nutro Sensitive Stomach, and he's been perfect ever since. The only other one that seems good that I've seen here is Canidae. Is that better then both of these?

And is that a new Pap puppy? lol, I wanna see pictures! =]


----------



## six pack (May 10, 2009)

With the Nutro on recall lists, I dont trust that. Now last I knew which was at least 10 years ago Eukanuba used Ethyoxiquin (cancer causing agent) as a preservative but not only that, the same company produces Iams. Iams used to be half decent until they changed their ingredients when they expanded into retailing at Walmarts. IMO, I would not use either.


----------



## shortstack (Jun 1, 2009)

Neither they are both only a 2 star rating the recalls aren't good.. having said that before i went to raw mine ate nutro ultra holistic.. did fine.. but certainly improved DRAMATICALLY when taking off it.. I would shoot for a higher quality food. i will never ever feed nutro again. ever. There are other foods that are higher quality and similarly priced.. have you considered feeding neither of the above mentioned brands?

Check out dog food analysis.. I believe canidae is higher but have heard recent talk about it.. perhaps search for a thread on that food, but im sure its better than either of the other 2 options


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

I have considered feeding a brand other than those two, but as I mentioned before, alot of the brands I've seen listed on the forums, I have never heard of or seen in any of our stores around here. I always considered Eukanuba or Nutro to be of higher quality then the others that are sold here, which are the 'Beneful' 'Purina' 'Iams' 'Pedigree'..etc..which I've heard nothing but bad about. Canidae is the only one that no one has really reccomended around here..and in our local Pet Supply store, Nutro is put on a pedestal.

It's nice to see what others think of these 2. Have any of you heard good things about Canidae? They don't make a puppy line, and I'm too worried about switching Roxy's food at this point right now, so would that be a good change for an adult food?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Canidae is good, definitely better ingredients than Nutro or Eukanuba. It's an "all-life-stages" food, so it's fine for puppies or adults. You won't know if it agrees with your dogs until you try it, though. What works for one dog may not work for another.


----------



## Dogluvr (Feb 14, 2008)

PappyMom said:


> I have considered feeding a brand other than those two, but as I mentioned before, alot of the brands I've seen listed on the forums, I have never heard of or seen in any of our stores around here. I always considered Eukanuba or Nutro to be of higher quality then the others that are sold here, which are the 'Beneful' 'Purina' 'Iams' 'Pedigree'..etc..which I've heard nothing but bad about. Canidae is the only one that no one has really reccomended around here..and in our local Pet Supply store, Nutro is put on a pedestal.
> 
> It's nice to see what others think of these 2. Have any of you heard good things about Canidae? They don't make a puppy line, and I'm too worried about switching Roxy's food at this point right now, so would that be a good change for an adult food?


I would choose Eukanuba over Nutro, but Canidae is a much better quality food than both of them. They also have a nice grain-free, all-life-stages formula. I would contact them directly and see if they'll send you some free samples so you can try it and see how your dogs do on it. www.canidae.com


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

PappyMom said:


> ...I always considered Eukanuba or Nutro to be of higher quality then the others that are sold here, which are the 'Beneful' 'Purina' 'Iams' 'Pedigree'..etc..


That's why they're considered midgrade foods; better than the grocery store brands that you mentioned, but not as good as holistic foods like Orijen, Innova, Wellness, etc. 

Do you have a Petsmart or Petco near you? They don't carry most of the holistic foods, but they do have a few. Petco has Natural Balance, Wellness, Solid Gold, Halo, Organix, Blue Buffalo and Pinnacle. Petsmart only as Blue Buffalo.


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

I feed Nutro because it is the best of what is sold at the store near me. I have to go two hours to a petsmart... (which saves me money in general  ) When I move/ am able to either make that trek regularly/ find a store closer that sells a bigger range I will change foods.

If the choice is only between Nutro and Eukanuba then I would stick with whatever works best for the dog. Based on the ingredients there is not much to choose between them.


----------

